# they all itch



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i have 11 2-3" red bellys and they all seem to have an itch they will rub up agenst any thing in the tank and the gravle what shuld i do add salt? if so will reguler table salt be ok?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

No don't use table salt...go to LFS and get an aquarium salt...not sure if that might help but...all Ps does that...itz normal...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

most likely your fish have white-spot, you should be able to teati with 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons of aquarium salt


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

if they are doing this all the time check your water and check for ich as innes advised.
my p's also do this every now and then but not constantly
you cantraet the p's for ich but upping the temp will help but read any instructions first if they do have it.
it looks like small little white spots usually shows up on fins and the tail first.
dixon


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

is ich contagious? one of my 4 P's have it but the others dont have it.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> is ich contagious?


 Yes, very contagious.


----------

